# the best inshore Rod and Reel setup?



## LIM-IT-OUT

spinning / casting 

I would like to hear yalls opinions on whats your favorite inshore rod and reel setups. 

please explain:thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand

I love my stradic ci4 on the shimano teramar rod haven't really used my sustain enough to say much about it. Also a big Calcutta fan for open face Reels


----------



## hsiF deR

Stradic Ci4 2500 on a Star Seagis 7'0 6-14. I have several in different sizes but this is the pair that gets used the most. It weighs nothing.


----------



## WAReilly

You know I've got that Sustain 4000 FG on a 7'6" medium Star Seagis. Money. Not I just need to actually do some inshore fishing. HAHA


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

I use baitcasters for all my fishing. My GLoomis NRX 842c with a Chronarch CI4+ HG is my favorite inshore combo. Super versatile and very light and comfortable. It's just a lot of fun to use and will put a smile on your face.


----------



## 49913

I'm cheap, I guess. I've never been able to justify spending what a Revo or a Chronarch costs, and since I've found Lew's Speed Spools, I don't worry about that. My favorite Redfish rod, is a Phenix 7' Ultra MBX. That thing is money, I like it better than my NFC. And for Trout, the Rainshadow IP843 or 844 are very reasonable and do a fab job with a popping cork.
As for spinning, same thing, too cheap. The Okuma Trios are what I mostly use, good drags, and so far, don't give me any problems, way less than 100 bucks.


----------



## hxchip

Quantum Smoke 25 PTiS with a Tsunami Airwaves Inshore rod (7' M F)


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

hxchip said:


> Quantum Smoke 25 PTiS with a Tsunami Airwaves Inshore rod (7' M F)


Tsunami Airwaves do have a lot of Bang for the Buck :thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Jeffbro999 said:


> I use baitcasters for all my fishing. My GLoomis NRX 842c with a Chronarch CI4+ HG is my favorite inshore combo. Super versatile and very light and comfortable. It's just a lot of fun to use and will put a smile on your face.


 
Jeff as you already know I personally LOVE your setup :thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im also a fan of the stradic ci4+

and a big Shimano Buff

guys I have a reel for you Stradic fans ---- its made by Shimano but not sold in the states. Ive been using it during all my past wading adventures lately and its is by far the best spinning reel I have ever picked up. Japan was holding out on us, but I found a Shimano gem, while digging into Shimano's " FULL " line of reels.

ill post what it is in the near future

Ive spoken to our local tackle shops about putting them on the market here in the states!!!! unfortunately it would seem as though Shimano / Japan just likes to keep somethings to themselves !!



if you surf the web / youtube you will find that other countries have models of reels that we don't. Just like cars or anything else you go to the source and you will find a higher grade in quality and design.


----------



## Yo-Zuri

I just bought my 10-year-old son a Penn Fierce 3000 and put it on an inshore 7'6" Ugly Stik with 20-pound braid, and then proceeded to haul in a 25-pound Black Drum with it.

I'd say that's worth the money.


----------



## Kim

Josh, Shimano does that a lot actually. All the "Shimano Japan" reels have to be sent back to Japan for warranty work because they aren't supported by "Shimano America". Check with forums like 360tuna an some of the south California forums talk about that a lot.


----------



## J0nesi

looks like shimano is the thread favorite so far. 

ci4+ 4000 on a fenwick 7' MF rod.


----------



## Chris V

I'm spoiled and have used so many different rods and reels it's ridiculous, both inshore and offshore.

Currently, my favorite inshore reels are the Penn Conflicts. They are a little bit heavier, but I don't care. That tiny amount of extra weight really helps balance on a wider range of rods. If I take several lighter framed reels and put them on a 7'6" med to med light rod, the setup feels too tip heavy. These reels have been extremely durable for me considering they've been completely submerged multiple times through "incidents" kayak fishing and wade fishing and I've landed some very big fish on the 2000s and 2500s. I own six of them.

If it's a matter of time tested, then the award goes to my older FE and FG Stradics. I still have nine of them. Six were the ones I bought for fishing and the other three were damaged ones that I bought from guys just for parts after the newer generations came out. These reels have tremendous sentimental value with me. I can think of many "firsts" and other personal goals I accomplished using these reels. They are kinda noisy now, but still super smooth and the drags still perform flawlessly. I'll fish them until they rust out of my hands.

Rodwise is a little different. There are soooooo many great rods on the market so I have to base my opinion off of my experience, customer experience and value (bang for the buck). Everytime this topic gets brought up I end up at Fenwick HMG. All of my Conflicts are on them and they are my main set for inshore/surf plugging/kayaking/etc. They feel awesome, have the best grip material I've ever felt and at 99.99 with a lifetime warranty, it's a no brainer to me. But there are still TONS of other awesome inshore sticks on the market and I could find a hundred other great rods to compliment. Star Seagis, St Croix Avid, Tsunami Airwave, etc.

Another rod that should be seen, felt and used is the new G Loomis Inshore series. I got to use four demos this season and OMG those things are awesome!!!

My sentimental award in the rod department goes to my Star Nickelite and Star Custom Crafted rods. Sweet baby Jesus those were/are awesome rods. I still have several and I usually buy one if I find one, regardless of whether I need it or not!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Kim said:


> Josh, Shimano does that a lot actually. All the "Shimano Japan" reels have to be sent back to Japan for warranty work because they aren't supported by "Shimano America". Check with forums like 360tuna an some of the south California forums talk about that a lot.


 
SHIMANO AMERICA
VS
SHIMANO JAPAN

As an American Ill take the Japanese models 1st. If I wanted an American made / approved reel I wouldn't choose Shimano. :whistling:

Shimano 

is either made in Japan - Malaysia - China. Ive read up on what comes out of what although Shimano has quality inspectors in all 3. Japan holds down there own the best that's a Fact.:yes:


----------



## Chris V

Kim said:


> Josh, Shimano does that a lot actually. All the "Shimano Japan" reels have to be sent back to Japan for warranty work because they aren't supported by "Shimano America". Check with forums like 360tuna an some of the south California forums talk about that a lot.


Shimano has now gone "global" which is supposed to mean that a model marketed in Japan, the UK, Australia, etc are now all supported and distributed worldwide. Previously made models only distributed in foreign markets will still have to be sent overseas for repair or warranty.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris V;Another rod that should be seen said:


> Im a GLoomis Fan for sure
> 
> I just cant afford to set up my garage with all their rods. If I could I would!!!! GLX and NRX rods bar non my FAV :yes:


----------



## Magic Mike

Current: 7' Custom St Croix SCIII rod - MH for throwing artificial. Shimano Stratic

Working on: 7'6" Custom Phoenix with MicroWave guides - MH... Not sure what I'm putting on for a reel yet.

Rods make a bigger difference IMO than a reel. I've caught a lot of bulls on a cheap 3000 series Penn Fierce - and it's still going strong after two hard years. But there is simply no comparison in a $50 rod blank and a $150 blank.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Mike

I agree and thanks for the input although I will say a high end rod deserves a matching reel


----------



## Chris V

Josh, that new G Loomis inshore series sells for 189.99-199.99 so while they are still pricy, they are within range you could say.


----------



## engulfed

I'm loving my Penn Spinfisher V 3500 on my St. Croix 7'6" Medium Light Fast Action rated for 1/8 oz - 1/2 oz.

It is a beautiful combo. It's taken so many waves and I don't even have to worry about it. It's solid as a rock. It has more smooth drag than I'll ever need. I love, love, love it. 

The only drawback is that I've got it spooled up with 20 lb. braid and it has limited line capacity for where I fish it (mostly from the 1st sandbar into the 2nd trough). I have ordered some 15 lb. braid and will be spooling it up with that.

On the flats, it's a no brainer. Plenty of capacity, tons of power, and dunkable. (Though, not skishable) I don't get to the flats that often, but my first two outings were a joy catching trout on topwater, popping cork & jig combo, & live bait under float with this reel.

The main reason I stuck with 20 lb. braid is that the beach is slam packed full of needlefish that love to attack braid. I probably should have gotten the 4500 at only 1 oz. more reel weight so that I could have adequate capacity with 20 lb. braid, but this thing will be perfect for the flats with 15 lb. braid.

I'll be adding a 4500 ssv in the future for the surf, which is where I fish most of the time.

edit:

Just wanted to add that the beach has been packed with Spanish & big Ladyfish the past few days. Hooking into big 20-24" Ladies with this combo is a blast. Just hang on as the light rod doubles over and the line screams out. Definitely gets the adrenaline pumping!


----------



## tailfisher1979

Well since the topic is best combo and not economical, I would by far say a 2500 or 3000 Stella mounted on a St. Croix Legend Inshore is about the best there is period. The new Avids are sweet too. Won at ICAST for best rod. The good thing about St. Croix is you can order any of their blanks and make them better than ANYTHING on the market. Not the case with Loomis and others. After you install K-series Fuji guides and a split grip reel seat, they are by far the most sensitive, lightest and strongest rods on the market. All upper end St. Croixs come with a lifetime warranty. Tidemasters and under are 5 year.


----------



## 49913

"Better than ANYTHING on the market"? "they are by far the most sensitive, lightest and strongest rods on the market." By far? Really? Not wanting to start an argument, but dude, dial it down a few notches.


----------



## Magic Mike

Sorry Tailfisher... I've broken 2 SC3s within a year or two of building them. Good rods, but saying they're strong or durable isn't accurate IMO. So far, its my favorite rod to cast (distance and accuracy) - but I'm trying new brands due to St. Croix being fragile. Also didn't have much luck with trying to get my money back.


----------



## tailfisher1979

UncleMilty7 said:


> "Better than ANYTHING on the market"? "they are by far the most sensitive, lightest and strongest rods on the market." By far? Really? Not wanting to start an argument, but dude, dial it down a few notches.


Why should I? He asked for opinions and I gave him mine. Ive used them all from loomis, fenwick, 13, all star, and all the others in my 25 years of guiding and taking in customer input. Instead of for some reason wanting to argue with me, offer you own opinion dude. Have a nice day. Sorry I got your panties in a wad.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Magic Mike said:


> Sorry Tailfisher... I've broken 2 SC3s within a year or two of building them. Good rods, but saying they're strong or durable isn't accurate IMO. So far, its my favorite rod to cast (distance and accuracy) - but I'm trying new brands due to St. Croix being fragile. Also didn't have much luck with trying to get my money back.


Ok.....Sorry about that. Ive never had warranty issues in my entire 15 year history with St. Croix. Of course Im not buying the cheaper ones which id assume have different warranties. If I remember correctly this thread is an opinion thread and this is America still so....
Like it or don't. That's your call.


----------



## Chris V

You're all wrong. Just saying......


----------



## 49913

tailfisher1979 said:


> Why should I? He asked for opinions and I gave him mine. Ive used them all from loomis, fenwick, 13, all star, and all the others in my 25 years of guiding and taking in customer input. Instead of for some reason wanting to argue with me, offer you own opinion dude. Have a nice day. Sorry I got your panties in a wad.


 My panties are fine, LOL. Your the one making outlandish claims that get blown out of the water by St. Croix's own specs, I've got the catalogs. Your opinion of the quality is yours, and you're entitled, by all means. Glad you're happy with them. But here's my opinion. The high end of several current blank makers are all virtually interchangeable. For sure, somebody who had "used them all" and had fished with say, a Point Blank, wouldn't make such silly claims about weight and such. But if you're happy, I am too. Just taking a stab at helping to stop the spread of happy horseshit.


----------



## 49913

Chris V said:


> You're all wrong. Just saying......


 No we're not. YOU are.


----------



## ThaFish

UncleMilty7 said:


> My panties are fine, LOL. Your the one making outlandish claims that get blown out of the water by St. Croix's own specs, I've got the catalogs. Your opinion of the quality is yours, and you're entitled, by all means. Glad you're happy with them. But here's my opinion. The high end of several current blank makers are all virtually interchangeable. For sure, somebody who had "used them all" and had fished with say, a Point Blank, wouldn't make such silly claims about weight and such. But if you're happy, I am too. Just taking a stab at helping to stop the spread of happy horseshit.


He's a guide that's clearly endorsed/sponsored by St. Croix, what do you expect? 

He probably thinks the new SWB series is better than the '08 model too. :laughing:


----------



## ThaFish

Chris V said:


> Josh, that new G Loomis inshore series sells for 189.99-199.99 so while they are still pricy, they are within range you could say.


I've got the new Loomis E6X Inshore (7' 6" 903S XF) paired with a Smoke 25 & it is a SICK combo. Got the rod brand new for half of retail. No complaints.


----------



## tailfisher1979

ThaFish said:


> He's a guide that's clearly endorsed/sponsored by St. Croix, what do you expect?
> 
> He probably thinks the new SWB series is better than the '08 model too. :laughing:


Wow. Didn't know an opinion on something could bring out so much butthurt. Now I know how Josh feels with his success with Matrix shad. The hate on this forum is beyond ludicrous. Its an opinion thread, get over yourselves. See, I noticed the topic is BEST on the market, not economical. Reading comprehension is important here guys. "He probably thinks the new SWB series is better than the '08 model too.".....What does that even mean and how does it have anything to do with what I said?


----------



## ThaFish

tailfisher1979 said:


> Now I know how Josh feels with his success with Matrix shad.


That makes two of us. Josh & I got sponsored by Matrix at the same time this past spring. I get the hate too. 

I was just messing around man, not hating, no worries. If I wasn't a poor college student I'd replace all of my Stradics with Stellas too, trust me. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V

If you love St Croix that much, preach on. I have had some great St Croix rods, both customs I've built and factory rods. I have a Legend X 9WT fly rod that is RIDICULOUS!!!!! Paired with a Hardy Fortuna X2....it is about as hardcore and kill happy as a fly combo can be.


----------



## 49913

Only a fool would try to contend that St. Croix doesn't make a great product. Clearly, they do. However, in this case, nobody has their "butthurt" or any other cutesy intertoobz words. Your quote: "they are by far the most sensitive, lightest and strongest rods on the market." That is demonstrably false, and not offered as an opinion, but fact. So somebody pointed that out. Tough.


----------



## ThaFish

Chris V said:


> I have a Legend X 9WT fly rod that is RIDICULOUS!!!!! Paired with a Hardy Fortuna X2....


 dayum....


----------



## tailfisher1979

ThaFish said:


> That makes two of us. Josh & I got sponsored by Matrix at the same time this past spring. I get the hate too.
> 
> I was just messing around man, not hating, no worries. If I wasn't a poor college student I'd replace all of my Stradics with Stellas too, trust me. :thumbup:


Its all good. Thanks to you two, I carry matrix out here in my shops in south walton and they sell. You don't hear any hate out of me so...
If I had my choice of a fly outfit, Sage Method and Tibor Everglades make a fine combo. I wont say best because I don't want to hurt the feelings of some people here with "opposite" opinions. I like to hear different opinions because it makes me want to try them out.


----------



## ThaFish

tailfisher1979 said:


> Its all good. Thanks to you two, I carry matrix out here in my shops in south walton and they sell. You don't hear any hate out of me so...


Glad to hear it man.  Sorry for the sarcastic comments, I tend to get overboard with those once in a while.


----------



## hsiF deR

I hear matrix is coming out with a new Rod/reel line up.........
Go ahead and close this thread. It's over.


----------



## ThaFish

hsiF deR said:


> I hear matrix is coming out with a new Rod/reel line up.........
> Go ahead and close this thread. It's over.


WAIT, don't close it yet. We're all awaiting another overused, bandwagon-riding, not witty in the slightest bit joke regarding Matrix from you! 

Hopefully the other four guys who do the same thing will join in & help you gang up on me!


----------



## tailfisher1979

hsiF deR said:


> I hear matrix is coming out with a new Rod/reel line up.........
> Go ahead and close this thread. It's over.


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Chris V

I believe this thread is the train on the left


----------



## ThaFish

Chris V said:


> I believe this thread is the train on the left


Hopefully that train on the left wasn't delivering Matrix or St. Croix rods......


----------



## John B.

Back on topic... I'm a big fan of the zebco 33, paired with a 6'6" medium heavy ugly stix.... I know that sounds a bit stout, but when I spool it up with 15lb Cajun red line, I can fling out my bead rig with 2oz pyramid a mighty long way from the shore... the rod has just enough action as to not sling my squid off, but son... let me tell ya, when I get ahold of that 17lb pensacola bay sailcat, he has met his match!


----------



## Chris V

I believe that train was made by St Croix...

PA POW!!!


----------



## ThaFish

chris v said:


> i believe that train was made by st croix...
> 
> Pa pow!!!


Toasted!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tailfisher1979

ThaFish said:


> Hopefully that train on the left wasn't delivering Matrix or St. Croix rods......


This thread just got a lot better. LOL!!


----------



## ThaFish

Oh yeah, for my favorite inshore setup, I'm torn amongst 4 different setups. Just depends on what I'm doing at the time. 

*For throwing 1 oz.+ jigs with big twister tails at the bridges in the winter...*
8' 20-50 lb St. Croix Legend Tournament Musky Series rod paired w/ an Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCl50

*For throwing topwaters, spoons, or small, unbranded paddletails on unbranded jigheads....*
7'4 G. Loomis Pro Green paired w/ a 3000 Stradic FJ
-OR-
8' Star Rods Stellar Lite paired w/ a 4000 Stradic Ci4+

*For wading & fishing the flats...*
7' 1'' G. Loomis GL2 paired w/ a Shimano Chronarch Ci4+


----------



## tailfisher1979

If you like baitcasters the new Shimano Calcutta is pretty sweet. Matched on a canepole you have the best combo known to man.


----------



## ThaFish

tailfisher1979 said:


> If you like baitcasters the new Shimano Calcutta is pretty sweet. Matched on a canepole you have the best combo known to man.


I've got a 400B that I use as my main reel for channel cats & musky up in Wisconsin during the summer. One of my favorite reels as well. I'd really love to try to the new D series if I ever get the chance.


----------



## Ocean Master

I think the Shimano CI4 would be the "best" b/c it's the only reel Shimano recommends for Saltwater. All the other reels are "freshwater" reels in the small class reels.

The Penn Conflict's do work great and last a long time but I just can't get them to be "quiet" like other reels. Super drags!

I personally use and like the Quantum Smoke reels. I have one of the original Smoke 30 reels and still use it anytime I'm fishing with light tackle. After a year it did need to be lubed up again. I use it with one of their Smoke rods with the Micro Guides and wind knots are non existent unless the spool if filled too high. The rod is 7'4" and super light. 

I have all brands of reels to use and like each of them but the Smoke combo is so light and balanced it's great for me!


----------



## Hawkseye

This is a terrible question to think about. I have about 10 different set-ups I use for 10 different things and I think each is the best I've tried for that particular task.

Having said that......I have only 1 rod that I would never trade/sell and it's an old Fenwick eagle glc 6-6ft mh, line 10-20lb that I have caught almost every species...in every way imaginable (had it for over 20 years). I also have an old Spinfisher 700 that caught fish for my Grandfather, my father and then...many,many,many fish for myself that I wouldn't trade for 150 Van Staals.

Every other combo I have was matched up for a specific purpose and even though I tend to think it's the best bag of combo's I've ever had....I would probably trade every single one of them if I think something felt better in my hands.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Thanks guys for some comical yet informable info and insight ill take it into consideration for my next setup


----------



## Garbo

Cool Read. 


Years ago and I mean many years ago I can remember thinking...If I could save enough up to buy a Berkley Series 1 Casting Rod I would have found and own the "End of All" fishing Rod. I was around 10 years of age then.......

At 12 I built the first rod I ever built on the Mom's dining room table my best friend did the same on the opposite side of the table from me. Her table stayed a mess for the two weeks we took building our prizes. She still has the one I built. 

I haven't fished a manufactured rod in too many years to count but I am sure there are some quality rods available it looses some of the appeal to me. I have built every rod I fish since I was a teen and it seems to put me more in touch with what I am doing while fishing as well as adds value to my fishing enjoyment. 

While in High School a couple buddies and I joined the IGFA and started chasing Line Class World Records. We would build a rod for a specific line class, fishing approach and even species of fish and we got to the point of retiring a rod and reel after catching a line class record fish that got Certified by the IGFA. I still have mine...each one unfished to this day and ... It's still cool to this day to look at them.

While I do have favorite components and blanks I way much prefer to fish a rod that I built over anything else. 


My favorite Reel is a Van Staal VS100.




.


----------



## barefoot

Very cool Garbo, very cool.


----------



## barefoot

I'll weigh n on this from a diff. perspective.
BTW...skipped over the non-sense bickering parts.

Question was "the best inshore set-up".

I saw where outfits ranging in hundreds of dollars were argued over...you guys are so off base.

The best outfit is the one you can afford that gives you the confidence to get the job done.

Most fishermen I think, either can't or don't want to spend hundreds on a reel. Like me! I've used the same Penn combo's for the past 4 yrs. caught everything posted on here with the same 5-6 rods. Hell, I only change my line when it' low on capacity.

Question is, are my cheaper combo's better than your expensive outfits. Yes, they've been big fish tested, sharks, jacks, kings, etc.

OR Does the fisherman make the outfit better?
Hmmmm..


----------



## cody&ryand

barefoot said:


> I'll weigh n on this from a diff. perspective.
> BTW...skipped over the non-sense bickering parts.
> 
> Question was "the best inshore set-up".
> 
> I saw where outfits ranging in hundreds of dollars were argued over...you guys are so off base.
> 
> The best outfit is the one you can afford that gives you the confidence to get the job done.
> 
> Most fishermen I think, either can't or don't want to spend hundreds on a reel. Like me! I've used the same Penn combo's for the past 4 yrs. caught everything posted on here with the same 5-6 rods. Hell, I only change my line when it' low on capacity.
> 
> Question is, are my cheaper combo's better than your expensive outfits. Yes, they've been big fish tested, sharks, jacks, kings, etc.
> 
> OR Does the fisherman make the outfit better?
> Hmmmm..


I agree with most of what you are saying the main reason I buy high end gear is because it last I want my stuff to last more then 5 years I have Reels that are 20-30 years old that I still use. I even have a couple that are 60 plus years old that I could still use that are hanging on the wall.


----------



## barefoot

Hey cody;

Nothing wrong w/ hi end gear.

See my avatar, that greenie could be used today if I wanted. I have moderately priced old reels & rods that are decades old and going.

I'm just saying it doesn't take a $200 outfit to be successful as an inshore, pier, freshwater, fly fisherman, etc. Bottom fishing & big game off-shore, that's where I would spend the money for hi-end.

Just another opinion.


----------



## cody&ryand

barefoot said:


> Hey cody;
> 
> Nothing wrong w/ hi end gear.
> 
> See my avatar, that greenie could be used today if I wanted. I have moderately priced old reels & rods that are decades old and going.
> 
> I'm just saying it doesn't take a $200 outfit to be successful as an inshore, pier, freshwater, fly fisherman, etc. Bottom fishing & big game off-shore, that's where I would spend the money for hi-end.
> 
> Just another opinion.


Not arguing the point that the rod/reel doesn't make the angler I was just stating why I have 200$+ inshore combos and I am mainly a offshore guy.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

I have a bunch of high end stuff for no other reason to make my time more enjoyable on the water. Traded up every year, went from Shimano Crucial rods, to Cumara to Cumulus then up to NRX. These NRX rods just put a smile on my face every time I feel a bite. I'm out there to have fun and this stuff helps. 

Deals are always available, just have to shop around a little and never pay retail. There are a few shops that do rod and reel trade in where they give you 60% of retail price if your gear is in good shape. After working with this program, I think I had less than $100 out of pocket in a few of my NRXs.

I also build custom rods and enjoy doing that quite a bit. My Phenix rods (Mbx and K2)have been nice but only use them in freshwater. Changed out the Recoils on my NRXs to Fugi T-Torzite micro Ks and made them even better. Sometimes factory isnt good enough.


----------



## crabbait

I can't believe someone would ask this question. It is bound to start these arguments. If you are happy with what you have, then everything is okay. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## crabbait

Not everyone can afford these rods and reels. How about favorites under $150?


----------



## barefoot

Crabbit;

That's my point.

Us frequent glory seekers (frequent posters) have an influence on the readers.

We can be good stewards of this responsibility and have a good effect on new fishermen/women or not.

Too much focus on the latest widget, lure, etc...and not why fish behave the way they do, is bass-ackwards in my mind.

But if you can and want to go for it.
It's just money.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

crabbait said:


> I can't believe someone would ask this question. It is bound to start these arguments. If you are happy with what you have, then everything is okay. Can't we all just get along?


It was a straight fwd question and I take in everyones opinion... and like the feedback as for starting arguments.... hahaha not intentional it never is but strong opinionated comments do have some effect on people not I, nor do I think this question ruined anyones day


----------



## Ocean Master

Talking about reels again Shimano has the worse bearings while Penn has the best.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im the type to always pay attention to the New gizmos and gadgets. It comes with the hobby / lifestyle. And in this post I have learned what the majority like through their personal use, this type of commentary is something you cant get anywhere else. 

Shimano Rules!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ocean Master said:


> Talking about reels again Shimano has the worse bearings while Penn has the best.


Agreed, keith I heard ur good about upgrading reels to a higher bearing quality. I may need to come by for a visit


----------



## barefoot

Penn rules!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

barefoot said:


> Penn rules!


How dare you.... hahaha


----------



## Chris V

I do agree that too many focus on high dollar equipment just because its high dollar or a particular brand its the "cool" brand to use.

Favorite under 150? Penn Fierce or Shimano Sahara with a Fenwick Eagle.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris V said:


> I do agree that too many focus on high dollar equipment just because its high dollar or a particular brand its the "cool" brand to use.
> 
> Favorite under 150? Penn Fierce or Shimano Sahara with a Fenwick Eagle.


Now Chris you know there is a huge jump in quality with high dollar equipment, its not just a " cool thing " 

Ive caught a 22lb ARS on 2500 fierce combo. Those fierces are a bang for buck.


----------



## Duncan

Laws of physics and rules of probability concerning rod and reel combo.

A $600 combo sinks at the same speed as a $150 combo.

A $600 combo is 10 times more likely to go over than a $150 combo.

If the $600 combo is being held by a loved one, your 8 year daughter on her first fishing trip, your mother, your wife, you can increase the probability by 10 times more that it will be dropped.

If the $600 combo is being held by your new boss or girlfriend you can increase the odds by another 10.

The same holds true for expensive vs inexpensive sunglasses and pliers.

If you have lived a good and fruitful life your popping cork will still be floating.


----------



## ranger250x

Right now I'm running Quantum Smoke 30 PTs spooled with yellow 15lbs test Power Pro on a 7'6" Wright & McGill "Blair Wiggings" model in Medium fast action.

The reel has been very good to me. Time for a good cleaning and fresh grease but it has fought some fish. Still on the fence about the rod. The rod tip is a little soft but that rod has great backbone to it and the sensitivity is pretty good as well. Im happy with my current setup but as long as im catching fish a cane pole would make me happy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

ranger250x said:


> Right now I'm running Quantum Smoke 30 PTs spooled with yellow 15lbs test Power Pro on a 7'6" Wright & McGill "Blair Wiggings" model in Medium fast action.
> 
> The reel has been very good to me. Time for a good cleaning and fresh grease but it has fought some fish. Still on the fence about the rod. The rod tip is a little soft but that rod has great backbone to it and the sensitivity is pretty good as well. Im happy with my current setup but as long as im catching fish a cane pole would make me happy.


Spoken very well sir.

I have one of those rods myself my review and thoughts on it are yours exactly. 

Ive owned that same reel as well. It seemed sensitive to water too sensitive as in the rain would mess with the bearings. All in all it was a nice reel until it acted up on me.


----------



## ranger250x

How did it act up? Ocassionally it will feel like the reel sticks for a moment on mine. when i pause to check it for grass or any other hangups it spins as though nothing happened. I also wondered if the tolerences were tight enough that prolonged reeling heated the reel expanding ever so slightly the internals to create a small bind. This is the main reason I want to repack it with grease. I never opened it up. Just fished it out of the box and have been catching fish.
I also like the bail mechanism. Instead of relying on springs it has magnets. I also choose to close the bail manually instead of reeling to close it, and slow the line coming off the spool with my hand on every cast. From the moment the lure hits the water there is less slack to deal with so the retrieve can happen immediately or if a fish crushes it immediately the hookset will be immediate as well.


----------



## tailfisher1979

UncleMilty7 said:


> My panties are fine, LOL. Your the one making outlandish claims that get blown out of the water by St. Croix's own specs, I've got the catalogs. Your opinion of the quality is yours, and you're entitled, by all means. Glad you're happy with them. But here's my opinion. The high end of several current blank makers are all virtually interchangeable. For sure, somebody who had "used them all" and had fished with say, a Point Blank, wouldn't make such silly claims about weight and such. But if you're happy, I am too. Just taking a stab at helping to stop the spread of happy horseshit.


What does it take to meet the quota to be considered happy horseshit?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

During the winter I would fish in the rain, felt as though water was in the bearings and the reel would stall while in mid retrieve. I had it serviced and it was good to go, until it rained again.


----------



## ranger250x

thats kinda the same issue im running into. Going to try some thicker grease around all bearings and maybe pack the grease in there so water cant get in.


----------



## Chris V

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Now Chris you know there is a huge jump in quality with high dollar equipment, its not just a " cool thing "
> 
> Ive caught a 22lb ARS on 2500 fierce combo. Those fierces are a bang for buck.


 Oh I'm not saying there isn't a huge jump in quality....on some. There are some high end items I've owned that didn't come close to the expectations that I had for them. Others have been very well worth the money.

Bear in mind I'm a tackle salesman and have been for a long time. I should be preaching to buy nothing but the "best" but that term has a lot of different meaning to me and comes with a variety of price tags.


----------



## 49913

tailfisher1979 said:


> What does it take to meet the quota to be considered happy horseshit?


 Not.........sure.........but I've sent a text to Donald Trump asking for clarification.


----------



## 49913

Ocean Master said:


> Talking about reels again Shimano has the worse bearings while Penn has the best.


 Considering the source of the above statement, you gotta take that info seriously.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris V said:


> Oh I'm not saying there isn't a huge jump in quality....on some. There are some high end items I've owned that didn't come close to the expectations that I had for them. Others have been very well worth the money.
> 
> Bear in mind I'm a tackle salesman and have been for a long time. I should be preaching to buy nothing but the "best" but that term has a lot of different meaning to me and comes with a variety of price tags.


Amen brother


----------



## ThaFish

Jeffbro999 said:


> I have a bunch of high end stuff for no other reason to make my time more enjoyable on the water.


That statement alone sums up everything. There's nothing wrong with fishing with extremely light, sensitive, & powerful gear if you can afford it. On the flip side there's nothing wrong with using economical stuff that gets the job done. As long as you're comfortable with what you're using, have confidence in it, & having a good time on the water.... Well, that's all that matters!


----------



## drumin80

I looked around for new bait casters and settled for Shimano Cardiff 200. $100 online not bad. It's like the Calcutta but a step down. I really like em and use them for both sal and fresh. Have a couple paired with 7'2, 7,0 and 6,8. 2 Shimano rods and a castaway. Love the rods. Being a poor student I can't spend $$$$$$ on gear. Also have an Okuma something paired with a 7'4 Okuma light weight rod with 8lb. So much fun with a big red or trout on the other end. I like bait casters and always want combos that will pull double duty.


----------



## SWAngler

If some of you would get into golf, that "high end" fishing stuff wouldn't sound so expensive anymore! :no:

That said, hard to beat Penn Fierce. Like it better than my twice as expensive Penn Battle. Though I've consistently heard good of the Quantum Smoke. Keith in this thread kind of sealed the deal on me giving that one a try.


----------



## crabbait

Li-mit-out it was a good question, but it is like asking who makes the best truck or who has the best girlfriend, you are going to get arguments ( for and against ). I have a 7' Penn med.action rod and a Shimano 4000 reel. I have caught hundreds of trout and redfish with it in La. It was all you needed. Here the fishing is so different, does the gear make that much difference? Ps I'm getting a matrix shad even though I don't know what that is.


----------



## jaysmith850

im a big fan of smiles per dollars and while i may not have as much experience or fish producing talent as a lot of the anglers on here i will put my .02 in on the subject. 

while i know they may not be the most popular brand out there i for one have never broken a uglystik rod. ive been fishing with them for the better part of 15 years since i was in middle school. ive had countless run ins with ceiling fans and car windows alike. ive also caught pretty much everything choctawhatchee bay has to offer and ill say that while a little noodly the rods are sensitive enough for the tiniest pin fish and the larger rods have had enough backbone to land 40lb+ black drum. and im sure there are "better" rods out there but if i can get the same results for <$70 i dont see the point in spending double or triple that amount.

same goes for reels. ive never even bought a reel that was over $80. i know there are reels with "higher quality" components but i have countless time been around people with high dollar equipment and caught lunkers in their faces. a little care and maintenance goes a long way.

i would definitely love to have the stellas on custom end all be all rods but for now im happy most days just taking out my: shimano sedona 4000fd on the 7'6'' 8-20lb medium uglystik inshore select and my penn fierce 2000 on a 6ft 8-17lb medium heavy uglystik light. i may not have enough to turn the most mighty jacks upon hook up but ive yet to denied besides the random terminal tackle failure hear and there.


----------



## qlock

Jeffbro999 said:


> I use baitcasters for all my fishing. My GLoomis NRX 842c with a Chronarch CI4+ HG is my favorite inshore combo. Super versatile and very light and comfortable. It's just a lot of fun to use and will put a smile on your face.




I spit cheerios up when I googled that Gloomis NRX rod. Holy cow I didn't realize they even made rods that expensive for inshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

qlock said:


> I spit cheerios up when I googled that Gloomis NRX rod. Holy cow I didn't realize they even made rods that expensive for inshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The freshwater rods that I use for inshore are cheap compared to the inshore (XMR) series. Those are some high dollar rods. That said, never pay retail. There are always deals to be found.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

This thread was created over a year ago hahahaha wth.......

Besides this is a opinionated thread. Everyone has their preference.


----------



## Ruade

Just because it came back up and I see shimanos...

I use a penn 550ssg on a ugly stik lite pro 6' medium heavy for my general use rod. 

Recently got the battle 2 4000 combo only used it once gonna see if it will be my go to in about 3 more trips.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO

Well since you guys decide to make the best threads while I'm deployed I'll take advantage of this rebirth. 

Blair Wiggins 7'9" M Tessera Inshore Slam/Abu Garcia Orra Inshore II baitcast
Blair Wiggins 7'2 MH Tessera Inshore Slam/Okuma ABF "B" 3000 live line spin cast

Blair Wiggins have a terrible rep for some reason so I can scoop them up for under $40. I enjoy them allot sensitive with plenty of back bone when needed. (IM CHEAP)


----------



## a

st Croix avid and an 8 yo stella 3000


----------



## NLytle

Diawa D-Shock Combo - $21

Now this rod is two pieces and will get the job done every single time.

We sell a ton of them and the next day the customer comes back to show off pictures of the fish they caught.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

Duncan said:


> Laws of physics and rules of probability concerning rod and reel combo.
> 
> A $600 combo sinks at the same speed as a $150 combo.
> 
> A $600 combo is 10 times more likely to go over than a $150 combo.
> 
> If the $600 combo is being held by a loved one, your 8 year daughter on her first fishing trip, your mother, your wife, you can increase the probability by 10 times more that it will be dropped.
> 
> If the $600 combo is being held by your new boss or girlfriend you can increase the odds by another 10.
> 
> The same holds true for expensive vs inexpensive sunglasses and pliers.
> 
> If you have lived a good and fruitful life your popping cork will still be floating.


Truth.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Things have been kinda busy around here....  regardless, not sure how I missed this thread.
Did you find one to your liking??
I guess my inshore "go to" trout combo is a Quantum Smoke 30Pts on a 6'6" Falcon Coastal rod. I think I have 15 lb Fins Windtamer braid line. But, Chris is suppose to have one of those new Fenwick Elite Rods I'm going to try out- it's been on backorder since their official release.  I have killed quite a few trout, reds, and a couple snook with that combo.
I also have a Quantum Smoke 50Pts on a 7' Fenwick HMG for bigger redfish, etc.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

I put together an awesome combo that I use around the bridges and to throw swimbaits for bass. It is too heavy for your average trout, and sometimes too small for the great big jack crevalle that I run into sometimes, but it is lighter than you would imagine, corrosion resistant, and super durable. A Daiwa Coastal 200HS casting reel with an Okuma 7'11" inch Swimbait A series casting rod. The Daiwa casts like a dream. Better than any other reel I own including Revos and Curados and the Okuma has a really nice action to it. I plan to also use it for stripers this winter. I may finally be able to turn a big striper in a creek with it. Maybe..... At the recommendation of a striper guide in TN, I bought an Okuma Komodo SS and paired it with Lamiglass swimbait rod, but this combo doesn't hold a candle to the Daiwa. Much heavier and the Komodo is no match for the Daiwa Coastal except in line capacity.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Now that we are in 2016 and this thread was created about a decade ago lol my answer has changed

Im technique specific which means theres a different action length and power for every application #jig, twitch bait, topwater exc

But I have fell in love with my new

GLOOMIS NRX 852C JWR rod
Matched to a 
Shimano Metanium MGL XG 

This setup is IMO perfect for throwing a 3/8oz Jig/paddle tail.

And if yall know me you know how much time I spend throwing Matrix Shad's at reds, specks, and flounder. Truly a well balanced setup thats extremely sensitive, incredibly light, and unparalleled in regaurd to action performance while casting and fighting fish.... this setup truly can make fishing that much more fun and intense.

Highly recommended it for the Angler that Fishes 365 24/7


----------



## kanaka

The best is the combo you lust after and don't have.


----------



## Ruade

Or the one your girl grabs that makes your butt pucker because you don't know if she is gonna break it, drop it, or use it wrong.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

100... replies only took a few years but we made it after reading all the comments I must there's ALOT of great stuff on here! 

Keep'em comming for next year 2017 I wonder whats next


----------



## qlock

I didn't realize what I cracked open. I find it interesting how things have or haven't changed since then. Great info here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I'm sorry?! I thought this thread was only about a year old.... or is this in "fish years"! Lol. Sorry again- I couldn't resist! Anyway- some good info here.... some threads are worth reviving! :thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Eagle

One more LATE response???

ABU GARCIA (AG) FOR LIFE!!!

And I fish baitcasters EXCLUSIVELY for inshore applications

Fishing 3MB for Bulls: AG Revo Toro NaCl in 60 series strapped to an AG 8' Volatile in MH or H. (You know this!)

Slot (+) Reds: AG Revo Toro NaCl in 50 series strapped to a 7.3" H AG Villian or an AG 7'11" H Veritas 2.0.

Specs (& Reds): AG Revo Inshore strapped to a 7'6" AG Veritas 2.0 MH or an AG Verocity 7'6" MH. 

*** The later generation Veritas 2.0 is an outstanding rod. It doesn't even compare to the earlier generation Veritas. AND the 2.0 is less in price than the original.


----------



## ranger250x

Still using my 7'6" Wright and McGill but instead of a Quantum Smoke I'm now using a Penn Conflict 3000 with 20lbs PowerPro Super Slick braid. I use it for everything from Spanish from the pier to inshore species. It may have even caught a lizard fish or two........


----------

